# New Buckmark URX



## jk

I just bought my first gun, a Buckmark URX, my question is can I change the wrap a round grips with wood finger grove after market grips that fit all Buckmarks, or would I have to buy URX wood grips (if so where can I buy them). I have not taken the grips off (I've heard the horror stories of parts falling or flying out when you
remove the grips) so I'd like to know what grips will fit? I'd appreciate all help, Thank You, jk


----------



## dondavis3

I just bought a new Buck Mark Camper BECAUSE it had URX grips - I really like the feel.

And they are pretty too.










:smt1099


----------



## bruce333

Standard Buckmark grips will not fit the URX. They will bolt right on, but there are gaps and overhangs.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196955

I don't know of any wood grips for the URX models.


----------



## mikecurnow

isn't it the grips that make it a urx model? I realize it's probably too late unless you can return the pistol, but if you can why not just get the standard model?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have the same model as dondavis3 I had the older model but liked the feel of the new one more. You can change the grip panels but be really careful. There's springs and things that will come spilling out and it's not the easiest to get back together.


----------



## dondavis3

By the way I also added this to it.










Then I added this:mrgreen:










It shot great without adding the optic's, but I already had the Red Dot on my Remington Nylon 66.

And I wanted an excuse to try the Reflex sight any way.

I love this gun - it's a real shooter.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've had the same idea. I have a couple sitting around here but have not mounted one yet. I keep thinking I like that cool front sight. :smt082 I'm still somewhat involved with the Ruger project and getting ready to do some dura coating to a couple others but we still have a good bit of cold weather lest here and that's when all the fun projects get going :smt083 I have a feeling that the Browning will go through some kind of transformation before spring :smt023 With all the extra indoor time things have a tendency of happening around here:anim_lol:


----------

